# Who deactivated the exhaust valve on his/her car ?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

And how ?

Any side effects, gain or loss ?

Thanks

:angel:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I never got around to trying it, but I think the simplest method was to remove the vacuum hose and block it with a screw. The reported results are, as you would expect, all over the map.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I think Plaz did. :dunno:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I heard it was nauseating in it's deep sound. I'd probably like it.  

Unfortunately, my car is ghetto and doesn't have one.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I think Plaz did. :dunno: *


I did indeed.

It's definitely louder in low-RPM situations, and I no longer hear the annoying "clickety-clack" of the valve opening and closing in my office's parking garage. Both Mr.Paddle.Shift and HACK have remarked that my exhaust is kinda loud for stock.

Other than that, I've noticed no difference.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

yup, its louder, driving by cars with hyper sensitive alarms sets off their warn away functions.
its quite a bit louder than with the valve shut since i installed a CAI.

some might find the noise at highway speeds annoying.
after adding the CAI, it went from a dull annoying thrum to a pretty nice growl.

YMMV, but if you dont like it, just reconnect the hose


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I did it. It's damned annoying, IMHO. On the other hand, the Touring may be particularly vulnerable to loud exhaust noise.

I like to drive at low revs, and you almost have to rev higher to keep the noise down. That said, throttle response was *slightly* better.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Chris (webguy) did this. He likes the new sound the car makes. It definitely is louder. We pulled the valve on his car and revved the engine. Then we did the same thing with my car (pre-CAI) and noticed a difference in how loud the car was. I don't know about any performance gains/losses; and actually seriously doubt it would have any. :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Here's a 5-second video of my car taking off. The exhaust valve has been disabled.

http://members.shaw.ca/jspon/temp/171_7167.AVI

I won't leave this file up for long. My space/bandwidth is limited.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Well without a 330 I don't have the choice to do it or not


----------



## jasonwachtl (Mar 7, 2003)

Wait, not to sound like a dumbass, but someone please explain to me exactly what to do and where this hose is that you're talking about? You just have to disconnect a hose and all of a sudden your exhaust is louder without any negative effects? What is the normal function of this hose? 

I want to give this a try....


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

jasonwachtl said:


> *Wait, not to sound like a dumbass, but someone please explain to me exactly what to do and where this hose is that you're talking about? You just have to disconnect a hose and all of a sudden your exhaust is louder without any negative effects? What is the normal function of this hose?
> 
> I want to give this a try.... *


Ditto here from this dumbass....


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Lansing said:


> *Ditto here from this dumbass.... *


here's an old thread on the subject.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5574&highlight=exhaust+valve

this sounds like something i wanna try, the car is just too darn quiet for my tastes even at WOT. of course, my civic was louder than hell breaking loose when running at 8000rpm...


----------



## jasonwachtl (Mar 7, 2003)

I just went and did this with a golf tee, IT ACTUALLY WORKS!! After my quick 15 minute test, I can actually hear my exhaust especially at low rpm's. I was going to buy an aftermarket exhaust, but now I just might spend that $800 on other mods! I think I'm going to drive around in a higher gear(4th instead of 3rd) from now on cause it made that much of a difference. I bet it'll sound even better once I get my Benfer cold air intake installed!

Everyone go do this now if you want a cheap(cost=$.01 cost of a golf tee and zip tie) but effective mod for your car. I wish I would have know about this earlier!

That link that you provided seems to discredit and disappove of doing this mod, but yet there was a 7 page thread on e46 fanatics that says the valve has no role in torque and is solely used for exhaust noise level at idle and they highly approve of it. Hmmm....whatever the case, I'll leaving mine off and plugged up, it sounds better and I can't notice any difference in power.

Here's the link that says it's a positive thing to do:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7571&highlight=vacuum+hose


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

do ZHP's have the exhaust valve?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

jeff330i said:


> *do ZHP's have the exhaust valve? *


No. They just have a bothersomely loud exhaust.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I did it before CAI and Dianan S1. At that time it was only marginally louder at idle.

Since the addition of CAI and S1, it is much louder and very pleasing as the revs build up.

I have a 330ci / 5 speed and I very much like running thru the gears. The service people have commented that it sounds pretty good for OEM exhaust.

If it were just a little louder it would be perfect. However as someone already said above it is not worth spending $800 for a little louder.

Bottom line - Highly recommended/easiest mod ever.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *No. They just have a bothersomely loud exhaust. *


You're getting old Nick!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies 

So, deactivating the valve will be recorded in the ECU ? :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *So, deactivating the valve will be recorded in the ECU ? :dunno: *


Absolutely not.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

I disconnected my valve also. But, I didn't have a choice because i kind of did something stupid.. Ok ok.... I was driving and went straight off a curb and once the back of the car went down, it hit the exhaust tips scraping them and also bending them slightly upward. You couldn't tell that they were kinked upward but the way I found out what that when i drive my car the next day, i heard this awful grinding sound from the back of my car. Basically, when I came down on the curb, and bend the tips up alittle, it did it just enough to jam the valve inside. If you look inside the right pipe, you will notice that the valve is perfect fit and that if the pipe is kinked in any direction, it won't be able to move freely without binding with the metal. PHEW!! So, I went under my car, and took the black rubber hose off and then drove the car. Noise gone for me. Then, I plugged it up with a plastic pin I found and took a zip tie and tied it to a hole somewhere underneeth. The sound is louder. It's a hum on the highway. Personally, I don't like it. Around town, it's kind of nice but the drone is too much for me. But, there is nothing I can do about that since I banged up my exhaust. (i think it's only for noise. no power gain or increase in responsiveness).


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i did this like 10 minutes ago and went for a quick drive. and i can't really tell the difference. i drove until the engine was warm..

the only time i notice is when the revs are below or around 1000 rpm and i accelerate. but the low burble goes away by 1500 rpm. sounds pretty nice when i do notice it though. i'm wondering what i should do about the tube, i don't have a tie-wrap around so it's just hanging there now...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i taped it to the inside of the bumper but it doesn't seem to stick too well. i'll just take a tie-wrap from work tomorrow if i don't forget.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Tube*

Nobody answered one question so I'll ask it again.What do they do with the tube when you have a after market exhaust installed????
vern


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

vern said:


> *Nobody answered one question so I'll ask it again.What do they do with the tube when you have a after market exhaust installed????*


You plug it with whatever that's suitable. You can get a plug specifically designed for this from the service department, you can use a golf tee, or you can use a screw.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Cliff330i said:


> *it hit the exhaust tips scraping them and also bending them slightly upward. *


Wow - instant DTM tips. You could probably sell your stock exhaust now for like $800.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Chris (webguy) did this. He likes the new sound the car makes. It definitely is louder. We pulled the valve on his car and revved the engine. Then we did the same thing with my car (pre-CAI) and noticed a difference in how loud the car was. I don't know about any performance gains/losses; and actually seriously doubt it would have any. :dunno: *


It really does make a big difference in the sound. Anyone who has done this: try taking the car up to about 2500 rpms then shifting to 2nd, then do the same through 4th, you will notice the sound gets deeper and deeper each time you shift.

Funny thing actually, the dealership re-attached the vacuum hose last time I took my car in, and I drove home and kept saying "Damn why is this car so quiet all of the sudden?". Next day I remembered the valve and checked it out, sure enough it was "re-enabled". Needless to say I disabled it asap.

The best way to hear it is to go by a building or through a parking lot or somewhere that you can hear the exhaust echo off a stationary object. Put the windows down and enjoy. 

As far as performance gains, I doubt there are any, but it does seem to allow the engine to rev more freely when rev-matching, but that could just be my imagination since the sound is so much more pronounced.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *It really does make a big difference in the sound. Anyone who has done this: try taking the car up to about 2500 rpms then shifting to 2nd, then do the same through 4th, you will notice the sound gets deeper and deeper each time you shift.
> 
> Funny thing actually, the dealership re-attached the vacuum hose last time I took my car in, and I drove home and kept saying "Damn why is this car so quiet all of the sudden?". Next day I remembered the valve and checked it out, sure enough it was "re-enabled". Needless to say I disabled it asap.
> 
> ...


Tried this last night too just for the heck of it. Reminds me of when I was a kid and flipped over the airfilter cover on my Mom's Chevy. 

Anyway, the car does have a nice resonance to it, and nothing that I can't stand. If I let my imagination run wild, it seems like it breathes easier--probably me just hearing the revs and exhaust from a different perspective.

Anyway, as long as it doesn't hurt anything, it's a fun thing to do. I did hear a subtle increase in resonance from inside the cabin...wonder if there's a noticable difference outside as well...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Lansing said:


> *Tried this last night too just for the heck of it. Reminds me of when I was a kid and flipped over the airfilter cover on my Mom's Chevy.
> 
> Anyway, the car does have a nice resonance to it, and nothing that I can't stand. If I let my imagination run wild, it seems like it breathes easier--probably me just hearing the revs and exhaust from a different perspective.
> 
> Anyway, as long as it doesn't hurt anything, it's a fun thing to do. I did hear a subtle increase in resonance from inside the cabin...wonder if there's a noticable difference outside as well... *


It's even more noticeable outside. People turn their heads when I drive by to see if I have an aftermarket exhaust. 

One thing I forgot to mention, it's very noticeable when you start the car and it does that initial rev to about 1400 rpms. Gotta love it.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Hmmmm... I did this today and I think it actually made the exhaust sound quieter.  :thumbdwn: When you guys disconnected the valve, did it stay in the open or closed position? :dunno:


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *Hmmmm... I did this today and I think it actually made the exhaust sound quieter.  :thumbdwn: When you guys disconnected the valve, did it stay in the open or closed position? :dunno: *


I'll go look, but when it was first disconnected it was in the open position. Should still be that way.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

I disconnected the flap. Used the 'official' BMW 'parts kit', too (costs something like $1.25 for both the plug and zip-tie). Don't remember the parts numbers (do a search - they're floating around somewhere). 

Couldn't find a suitable place to use the zip-tie so I just laid the tube up into the rear bumper. Last time I checked, it hadn't moved.

As to sound/performance improvement, I found a 'sllight' increase in low-frequency resonance at lower rpms, but that's it. No loud 'boom', dramatic increase in low-end torque, or anything else. 

Except for slightly larger exhaust tips and black paint, just disconnecting the flap is actually a much cheaper alternative to buying the $400 BMW OEM 'Sport' exhaust muffler (which disconnects the flap, as well).

The analogy of flipping over the air-cleaner lid on an old carburated domestic is accurate. It accomplishes about the same thing.


----------

